# Alternate Scuba Forum



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Are there any other forums that are local to the Pensacola area that are more active than the PFF Scuba section? I know we are in the slow season but with as many divers as there are in the area, I'd expect a lot more activity than what I've seen on PFF. I'm not knocking the PFF, just looking for alternatives. 

Thanks.


----------



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

You can try:
http://www.spearboard.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6

http://www.scubaboard.com/community/forums/florida-diving.55/

The overall boards above are pretty active, not sure on the regional sub forums.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info aknavy. Those definitely are more active and look to be a good source of information on diving areas further south.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

FB pages:
Divers
https://www.facebook.com/groups/322517484449475/
Panhandle Divers (not too active)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/190724667956899/
Scuba Gear swap (very active)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/144715772392809/


----------

